# Identification help please~



## poultrymom (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello all~
Had four big stinky amorous bucks show up at my property this morning and have no idea what kind of goat they may be. Luckily, they were too interested in breeding with each other to pay my pygmies much attention.  I'm hoping someone will be looking for them and they weren't just dropped off in the vicinity because someone knew I have goats and "sucker" written across my forehead... They're relatively tame and will let me walk up to them and touch their noses.
Aside from their stinkiness and current disgusting behavior, they are really nice looking critters. They're big and heavy so am thinking they are probably a meat breed of some sort. Can anyone tell me what these boys are?
Thank you soooo much in advance!
Steph 
The pics can be viewed even if you don't have a facebook account:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 077&type=1


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Gosh I don't know the big breeds well. Might the smallest one be Alpine? The other 3 Boer or Boer x? Anyone come looking for them yet?


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I think Alpines, Boers, and Alpine/Boer crosses. I don't think any are purebred. Good luck finding their owners!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I agree, Boer X and Alpine X


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I also agree that they are Boer X and Alpine X


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they have blue eyes - or one or two do. Thats not a boer or an alpine trait. Look to be Kiko who are allowed to have blue eyes if I recall correctly.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think they look like they might be Kikos too, although I know very little. I was looking at their horns. Here is a link, http://www.kikogoats.com/. There are a lot of pictures, seems like their horns might look like that.

Jan


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Two look apline/boer and the other two look kiko/boer. They look very well fed so hopefully someone is looking for them and finds them.

ETA: You might want to post an add on craigslist saying four bucks wandered into your yard. Don't give any ID points, ask any responders to give ID's on them and you see if they're correct, so you know the right person got them.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I thought some looked to be Kiko breeds too, but wasn't for sure so was waiting to see if I was right...yay!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They are worth up to $700 at the sale here if you can't
find thier owners. The three biggest ones have Kiko in them.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I think they look like Sausage!... or maybe jerky??? Could be ground?


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

milk and honey said:


> I think they look like Sausage!... or maybe jerky??? Could be ground?


 :ROFL: Too funny milk and honey...you'd probably need some extra seasonings though. Those boys actually look stinky!

poultrymom, are the boys still hanging around? That would be a bit shocking to have those guys just show up in your yard.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

They all look like Alpine or boers or crosses. Thats so strange to just have them show up! My gosh, if someone did that to me . . . .hahaha


----------



## poultrymom (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
Got a call from their owner yesterday who saw the sign we'd posted! :leap: 
She said the one with the biggest horns is Boer and the others are Boer/Nubian crosses. I sure would've guessed Kikos by what I'd found reading online. Glad it turns out they weren't just dumped but have to admit a part of me was looking forward to keeping at least one of them and getting a couple of Boer ewes to do some breeding. hlala: 
Have a great day all and thanks again! 
Steph


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad the owners were able to get them back. Im sure they were pretty upset to find them missing.

you mentioned boer ewes -- the correct female term is doe, just a little information correction there


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So glad that the owner called. Glad someone did not just drop them off.


----------



## poultrymom (Dec 4, 2010)

<blush>... I realized my mistake after I hit "send".. Hee hee! Was thinking about too many things at the same time while I was posting. At least I didn't call them Hens! :ROFL: 
Take care~
Steph


----------



## poultrymom (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, I feel like I got the best of both worlds! The folks came and got their boys, and when I told them I really thought the black and white one was really nice looking, they told me I could have him! :leap: 
The husband also knew more about the goats and said they were Boer/Alpine cross.
Now to get him a few nice Boer girlfriends. :drool: 
Have a great day all~
Steph


----------

